# kann mir jemand bei diesem rocky helfen?



## hellmachine (17. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,
mal eine frage an die expertenrunde 
habe die option, folgendes rocky zu kaufen. bin aber bei rocky mountain nicht so im thema. scheint ein element zu sein. komplett  xt-737. gabel könnte ne rock shox angeblich ne rock shox judy. bremsen sind maguras. 
der rahmen wurde silber lackiert. leider nicht gepulvert, sondern mit pistole.
gabelschaft, lenker und bremsen auch, in schwarz. kann nicht sagen, ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist  kommt wohl auf die machart an.
wurde wohl alles vom zweiradmechaniker zerlegt, lackiert, montiert.

was würdet ihr für das bike bezahlen? vb sind 500. das scheint mir etwas zu viel. was meint ihr?

schon mal vielen dank für eure mühe!


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo hellmachine,

ist ein Element vor 2002, also 2001 oder älter (ältere Kataloge als 2002 habe ich zur Zeit nicht verfügbar, um nachzuschauen). Auffällig ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit den zwei Löchern. Daran könnte man bestimmt ein Baujahr festmachen. Vielleicht können hier ein paar Jungs aus der Elementfraktion nochmal ein Statement dazu abgeben.
Eindeutig ist auch immer die Rahmennummer, darüber sollte das Baujahr auch herauszufinden sein.
Ob das eine Judy ist? Kommt mir für eine Judy fast ein wenig schmal vor an den Ausfallenden. Aber für bessere Sicht ist das Foto arg ungenau. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, könnte es von der Tauchrohrform her auch eine alte Quadra oder gar Mag 21 sein (kennt die Modelle eigentlich noch jemand hier - mein Gott bin ich alt   ).
Viel Spass beim Weitersuchen

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (17. Februar 2008)

woa, das war schon mal verdammt präzise, danke!
was meinst du, was ist das rad denn noch wert?



bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Hallo hellmachine,
> 
> ist ein Element vor 2002, also 2001 oder älter (ältere Kataloge als 2002 habe ich zur Zeit nicht verfügbar, um nachzuschauen). Auffällig ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit den zwei Löchern. Daran könnte man bestimmt ein Baujahr festmachen. Vielleicht können hier ein paar Jungs aus der Elementfraktion nochmal ein Statement dazu abgeben.
> Eindeutig ist auch immer die Rahmennummer, darüber sollte das Baujahr auch herauszufinden sein.
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (17. Februar 2008)

hier noch ein paar bilder.


----------



## jota (18. Februar 2008)

die forke scheint ne billige indy zu sein.
aber warum der typ alles neu bemalt hat ,würd mich interessieren.


----------



## hellmachine (18. Februar 2008)

die frage stelle ich mir auch. scheint ein projekt gewesen zu sein. aber vielleicht sollte ich trotzdem mal nach der sn fragen...
aber was würde denn sowas noch wert sein?



jota schrieb:


> die forke scheint ne billige indy zu sein.
> aber warum der typ alles neu bemalt hat ,würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2008)

Die Zuganschläge scheinen aufgenietet? Dann würde ich mal auf 96/97 tippen. Zu dem Zeitraum würden auch die beiden Löcher in der Dämpferaufhängung passen. Mein 98ziger hat nur noch 1 Loch und die Zuganschläge sind angeschweißt.


----------



## jota (18. Februar 2008)

ist die auktion beendet ????? warum ?


----------



## hellmachine (18. Februar 2008)

ja, komischerweise wurde die abgebrochen. scheinbar, weil sie die ganze zeit nur auch 25 stand. ich könnte es aber nach wie vor kaufen.
finde nur, das teil ist nicht mehr als 380 wert. was meint ihr?



jota schrieb:


> ist die auktion beendet ????? warum ?


----------



## raceface2003 (19. Februar 2008)

Servus, ich hatte das bike bei Ebay auch unter Beobachtung, nur hat er es vor Auktionsende rausgenommen. Vermute er hatte Angst, dass er zu wenig Geld bekommt. Ich hätte nicht mehr als 150 bezahlt, mir hat er einen Sofortkauf für 380 Angeboten, das ist zu viel!


----------



## Rocky_M (20. Februar 2008)

Ist wieder drin:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-element-Shimano-XT-Magura-kult_W0QQitemZ170195354381QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Für Sofortkauf 400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (20. Februar 2008)

hat sich für mich auch erledigt. kann den mann verstehen, weil der sicher einige tage arbeit investiert hat, aber sein unrestauriertes bike zum realistischen preis wäre interessanter gewesen. lieber ordentlich pulvern lassen, statt auf farbe und qualität festgelegt zu sein...
die gabel taugt auch nix...



Rocky_M schrieb:


> Ist wieder drin:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-element-Shimano-XT-Magura-kult_W0QQitemZ170195354381QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Für Sofortkauf 400


----------



## UweC (22. Februar 2008)

Jahrgang sicher vor '99, da ohne Disc-Aufnahme. Höchstwahrscheinlich '97 Jahrgang. Evtl. hier schauen: www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------

